# Hintergrund eines Switch(Buttons) ändern



## Lucaaa (16. Feb 2017)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich dien Hintergrund eines Switch(Buttons) ändern? Also das er im ausgeschalteten Zustand z.B. Blau, und im angeschalteten z.B. rot wird? Am besten wäre es wenn der Switch dann wie ein normaler Button aussieht (Also das Bild ist z.B. Rund).


----------



## Robat (16. Feb 2017)

Deine erste Frage hat mich 30sec googeln gekostet: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39474428/android-switch-how-do-i-change-the-on-color-to-green 



Lucaaa hat gesagt.:


> Am besten wäre es wenn der Switch dann wie ein normaler Button aussieht (Also das Bild ist z.B. Rund).


Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Wie soll der Switch dann aussehen??

Gruß Robert


----------



## Lucaaa (16. Feb 2017)

Also der Switch soll aussehen wie ein normaler Button bzw. ein ImageButton aber immernoch den ON/OFF Zustand haben (Also klick an klick aus).


----------



## Robat (16. Feb 2017)

Schau mal hier. 
Dort steht schön erklärt wie man mittels Drawables und Selectors sich custom Views erstellen kann 

Dir würde ich empfehlen anstatt Bildern einfach 2 drawables zu erstellen (On/Off Status) die wie ein Button aussehen.

Hier noch ein nettes Tool: AngryTools Button Maker


----------

